
Fake Steve Jobs: The music industry has finally figured out what we're doing - pg
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/07/music-industry-nobs-have-finally.html
======
allenbrunson
i can only hope that apple is about to pull the same trick on all the wireless
telecom providers.

~~~
umjames
Let's hope so. Maybe they'll do it by allowing native Cocoa development on the
iPhone. They can prove that giving developers access to an API better (and
less restricted) than J2ME is the way to go.

~~~
BrandonM
Why wait for Apple?

<http://openmoko.org/>

I'm pretty excited about this... I can't wait to see where it goes.

